#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > STAGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTOS >  >  Opblaasbare tent

## frederic

Als surfen op google kwam ik plots deze foto tegen:
Weet iemand wie dat soort tenten verhuurd?
 Lijkt me wel een leuk concept voor in de zomer om optredens buiten te organiseren bij wat drassig weer.

----------


## dj-inkognito

http://www.rapklaar.nl/

dat is de leverancier van die dingen,
kunnen je vast wel vertellen waar ze eventueel te huren zijn,

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

www.silverdomes.com
super mooie tenten, vooral als je iets met projectie wil doen.

----------


## showband

maar hoe zit dat dan aan de grond gezekerd als je hem buiten zet?
Als je hem opblaast en verder niets doet gaat ie volgens mij bij een beetje onstuimige windkracht 5 al verplaatsen.

Is daar informatie van???

----------


## MusicXtra

> Als je hem opblaast en verder niets doet gaat ie volgens mij bij een beetje onstuimige windkracht 5 al verplaatsen.



Een dome vangt al heel weinig wind, neem ook wel aan dat ze daar wel over nagedacht hebben.

----------


## rinus bakker

2 MusicXtra,
Winddruk en windzuiging op een heel groot object - met weinig eigen gewicht...
je zult versteld staan van het effect van en beetje wind....
En simpelweg maar aannemen dat erover is nagedacht.
Dat hebben die bankiers ook niet gedaan toen ze jarenlang Gigarisico's namen om hun bonussen binnen te halen...
De fabrikant en/of de leverancier hebben informatie ja of nee.
Ja = kan alsnog flink tegenvallen (en maar zelden valt er bij zo'n ding ook iets mee) 
Nee = Niet gebruiken.
Enne = altijd een backup voor lekkage(s) of stroomuitval aanwezig?
Hoe heet kun je zo'n structuur opstoken met (de bundelsvan) je spots?

----------


## showband

> Een dome vangt al heel weinig wind, neem ook wel aan dat ze daar wel over nagedacht hebben.



het probleem is dat de vorm "gaat wandelen" als ie niet gefixeerd is. Waarmee je eventuele lichtinstallaties in de dome kan omtrekken.
(Door druk verschil bij windvlagen gaan de beide uiterste zijden naar buiten maar daarbij trekken de andere zijden naar binnen. De dome lift een klein stukje op. Maar wordt door de vorm weer snel omlaag gedrukt. Terug in zijn vormstevige basis. Echter door frictie op de grond Zal hij zich daar het beste vasthouden aan de windkant. En zich een klein stukje van de wind af verplaatsen. "lopen". Het feit dat ie niet gesloten is maar deuren heeft is een additioneel zwak punt.
Als je erge pech hebt met vlagen en gladde modderige grond waar het ding staat zou theoretisch een oscillatie kunnen optreden. Dan ben je hem zo kwijt.

En de vorm is ook gevoelig voor "inknikken" aan de zijkant door de vleugel properties. Zolang het een bol is gaat het goed. Zodra die iets indeukt aan de windzijde valt ie als een komeet in mekaar naar de wind toe.

Veel domes houden voor de stevigheid ook een klein overdruk in stand voor extra stevigheid. Ook aluminium versies. Deze duidelijk niet.

Wat zeker gevaarlijk is. Als je het ding huurt in de winter. En er een stuk of tig heaters in gooit voor je dure feest, dan gaat ie al bijna vliegen door opstijgende lucht. Er zit zo te zien geen opening in de top namelijk. 

Wiens verantwoordelijkheid is de berekening bestaande uit de gevolgen van de combinatie:
Windvlagen + 
temperatuursverschil van 20 tot 30 graden + 
ontbrekende grondankers + 
"twee dagen rigging die je eerst moet weghalen als er weeralarm is"
??? Ik weet het niet. Maar als er ooit een rechtzaak uit komt beklaag ik de commissie die daar chocola uit moet maken.  :Wink: 

voor de liefhebber:
http://www.bhrc.ac.ir/Portal/LinkCli...A%3D&tabid=565
http://www.iawe.org/Proceedings/7APCWE/M3C_5.pdf

Ik ga er van uit dat het ding veilig is. Maar kan me voorstellen dat in ons winderige en nukkige landje je geregeld volgens de voorschriften hem zal moeten laten leeglopen. Wat het best een risico voor je fuifje maakt....

indoor in een tentoonstellingshal of sensation white setting echter lijkt het me een geweldig ding!

----------


## MusicXtra

Er zal zeker wel een maximale windsnelheid zijn waarbij je dat ding nog veilig kunt laten staan. De mate van vervorming hangt nauw samen met de druk waarop het ding op is gepompt.
De krachten die erop komen door de warme lucht zijn heel goed te berekenen dus ook daar zal zeker wel rekening mee gehouden zijn.
Om er nu bij voorbaat vanuit te gaan dat het ding niet veilig zou zijn vind ik wat erg voorbarig, het is ook nog eens zo dat de tent zelf, in tegenstelling tot conventionele tenten, geen geraamte heeft dat in kan storten.
Bij vervorming door windbelasting hersteld de vorm zich weer als de wind wegvalt. Mits je met eventuele constructies in de tent voldoende rekening houdt met deze vervorming kan dit dus echt wel eens heel veilig zijn.

----------


## frederic

Ik kan me wel voorstellen dat die tenten vastzitten met piketten aan de grond, zoals gewone tenten.
Het zeil zelf zal brand werend zijn.

----------


## frederic

1 ding is zeker, er kunnen geen palen op uw hoofd vallen bij stormweer.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1eTh...eature=related

----------


## laserguy

Mensen: VEILIGHEID en VERONDERSTELLEN of ZICH VOORSTELLEN zijn ONVERENIGBAAR! Ik dacht dat we dit ondertussen toch wel al ALLEMAAL geleerd zouden mogen hebben! Veiligheid moet zwart op wit aangetoond zijn of we vertrouwen het niet: dat is de enige VEILIGE denkwijze!

----------


## MusicXtra

> Mensen: VEILIGHEID en VERONDERSTELLEN of ZICH VOORSTELLEN zijn ONVERENIGBAAR! Ik dacht dat we dit ondertussen toch wel al ALLEMAAL geleerd zouden mogen hebben!



Veronderstellen dat de veiligheid niet in orde is aan de hand van plaatjes en een website lijkt me ook niet echt fair....
Wanneer ik zo'n dome zou huren wil ik ook eerst wel overtuigd zijn van de veiligheid, dat lijkt me niet meer dan logisch.
't Is wat vermoeiend aan het worden dat bij ieder topic wat iets bevat wat een mogelijk gevaar zou kunnen vormen dit verder de hele discussie gaat bepalen.

----------


## tha_dj

Mag wel hopen dat ze verankerd zijn, want uit ervaring met de springkussens weten we dat eenmaal gevuld met lucht het weinig nodig heeft.
En dan bedoel ik dat een kussen gerold 80 of meer kilo weegt, gewoon kut is om te verplaatsen, als lap zeil oftewel uitgerold nog slechter te verplaatsen.
Maar eenmaal gevuld met lucht, schuif je hem zo de juiste richting in.

Maar geinig is het wel, en zeker qua bouwtijd voor een wat grotere tent, kan als ik er zo eentje koop, binnen een uurtje de feesttent ook neerknallen, spullen erin en na het feest meteen weer opgeruimd ! I.p.v 2 of 3 dagen ellende op lokatie.

----------


## laserguy

@MusicXtra: wanneer we niet ZEKER weten dat het veilig is, is de enige VEILIGE veronderstelling ervan uitgaan dat het niet veilig is en afblijven. Het is beter niet fair te zijn t.o.v. een bedrijf dan mensenlevens te riskeren. Die tentenbouwers zouden dus beter de kreet "voldoet aan alle Europese veiligheidsnormen" beter onder een apart kopje "Veiligheid" plaatsen en daar meer technische uitleg geven.

----------


## MusicXtra

Niemand hier heeft de moeite genomen contact op te nemen met het bedrijf achter de tenten, zolang dat niet is gebeurd ga ik ervan uit dat ze aan alle huidige eisen voldoen.
En wat ik al schreef, mocht ik zo'n dome willen huren dan zal ik ook precies willen weten wat er wel en niet kan en mag en aan welke normen het ding voldoet om een risico inventarisatie te kunnen maken voor mijn evenement.
Maar wat ik eigenlijk bedoel is dat veel mensen hier spijkers op laag water aan het zoeken zijn, zie het topic over een brandende line-array. Hoe vaak heeft iemand een speaker in brand zien vliegen? En hoe vaak betrof het een line-array?
Die gevallen zijn mij niet bekend en voor zover uit het topic bleek ook niemand anders. Moet je dan echt serieus gaan nadenken over extra veiligheidsmaatregelen om ongelukken te voorkomen wanneer je line-array in brand vliegt?
Niemand weet in dit geval of er tests zijn gedaan met de tenten in kwestie, niemand weet hoe het ding verankerd wordt en niemand weet aan welke eisen en normen het ding voldoet. Moet je dan hier al oeverloos gaan discussiëren over de mogelijke gevolgen bij noodweer?

----------


## laserguy

Neen, daar heb je dan weer gelijk in: we moeten er niet over discussiëren. We weten het niet dus is onze eerste reactie: afblijven en eerst garanties/bewijzen vragen.

----------


## showband

In dit geval ben ik erg fel om de eenvoudige reden dat er gewoon met de regelmaat van de klok problemen MÉT. Slachtoffers zijn bij airborne springkussens. Google eens op gewonden en springkussen. Het zal je verbazen! Boven windje 5 mogen die al verankerd niet meer staan. Gaan wij nu een dag truss bouwen in een nog groter ding? Daar heb ik écht reserveringen bij. Dat je een veilig product huurt met zo een hal geloof ik best. Maar juist in het gebruik zijn inflatables nu al aantoonbaar slachtoffers onder kinderen aan het maken! Het is géén stel dat een kudde paarden tegen een truss zou lopen gefantaseer.

----------


## MusicXtra

Je hoort mij ook zeker niet beweren dat we daar niet kritisch over mogen zijn, integendeel. Maar nu worden er dingen gesuggereerd zonder enige kennis van zaken en dat slaat nergens op.

----------


## showband

http://www.noordhollandsdagblad.nl/n...ngkussen-omver
http://www.nufoto.nl/fotos/94428/kin...ingkussen.html
http://www.nufoto.nl/fotos/94429/vij...ssendelft.html

http://www.zideo.nl/playzideo/6b3447526e466473

----------


## frederic

Ik denk toch dat een springkussen van een totaal andere orde is als een opblaasbare tent?

----------


## showband

anders als in?

-ook een grote opblaasbare windvanger?
-die je buiten neerzet?
-Die snel en met weinig mankracht gebouwd en beheerd wordt?
-die erg veilig en met complete veiligheidsmanual geleverd wordt waar een persoon als immer aanwezige toezichthouder voor moet tekenen?
(niet gebruiken boven de windkracht 5 bijvoorbeeld voor een speelkussen)
enzo?

als oud zeilinstructuer kan ik me al verbazen hoe moeilijk het is om mensen uit te leggen dat die partytent van acht tientjes al te veel wind kan vangen voor een paar bouten in een oude halfsteens muur. Dat willen ze niet geloven. Die tenten die omdonderden in belgie of bij de zwarte cross waren al vette constructies met truckloads aan metaal erin verwerkt. Als je daarvan de fundering ineens weglaat is ie niet ineens net zo stevig.

Zolang ik op de foto's nergens aanslagogen zie voor grondankers. En tegelijk weet hoe er gerotzooid wordt bij opblaasconstructies die NU verhuurd worden. Nou dan wil ik best even de ouwe zeikerd op dit forum zijn die de azijngraad verhoogd. Ik geloof in 

"een gewaarschuwd mens telt voor twee"

dus gezond verstand schrijft voor bij buitengebruik:
-check voor grondankers. (net zoals de aard-pin van een agregaat die er "altijd bijhoort en natuurlijk gewoon is")
-Bouw niets in zo een bol wat je niet snel vlak op de grond kan hebben. En hou meer afstand tot de koepelconstructie dan je normaal zou nemen bij een tent.
-ik gok dat temperatuursverschillen tussen binnen en buiten een potentieel risico zijn. Vraag ernaar
-vraag nadrukkelijk naar de max windbelasting en het scenario als dit zich voordoet. ( als het antwoord is "boven de windkracht 5, en bij vlagen boven de 4 laten we hem leeglopen" weet je al dat je geen immense trusstorens erin moet bouwen lijkt me)
-door de vorm en het totaal ontbreken van ventilatie in de nok van de versies die op de huidige foto's staan adviseer ik met zeilen apparatuur te beschermen tegen extreme condensvorming.

iemand aanvullingen / mee oneens?

----------


## MusicXtra

Om met je laatste punt te beginnen; condensvorming krijg je door grote temperatuursverschillen aan weerszijden van het tentzeil, hier gaat het om een dubbelwandige constructie waarbij de kans op condensvorming minimaal zal zijn.
Wanneer je goed naar de foto's op de site kijkt zie je dat er aan ieder segment een touw zit waarmee de tent aan een grondanker bevestigd kan worden.
Nogmaals ik ben de laatste die zal beweren dat je niet kritisch moet zijn m.b.t. veiligheid maar steeds dingen suggereren zonder dat iemand echt weet waar het over gaat is onzinpraat.

----------


## frederic

Dat zijn nu niet bepaald "partytentjes". 
Ik vermoed dat die tenten op exact dezelfde manier worden verankerd als traditionele tenten.

----------


## showband

> Om met je laatste punt te beginnen; condensvorming krijg je door grote temperatuursverschillen aan weerszijden van het tentzeil, hier gaat het om een dubbelwandige constructie waarbij de kans op condensvorming minimaal zal zijn.



De constructie is dubbelwandig, maar wordt bij alle getoonde voorbeelden gevuld, en aangevuld, met een grote blower die er buitenlucht door perst. De binnenwand zal dus in principe rechtstreeks gekoeld worden door buitenlucht. De condens van de warme adem van de gasten gaat stevig condenseren. Daar hoef je geen specs voor op te vragen. 

Als je de lucht in de koepelconstructie voorverwarmd verlies je een hoop economie verkregen door "het weglaten van tentstokken". Maar alleen daarmee isoleer je de tent.

----------


## rinus bakker

2 showband
ik kan het volkomen met je eens zijn.
En bij
_"Nou dan wil ik best even de ouwe zeikerd op dit forum zijn die de azijngraad verhoogd." 
_Ben ik blij dat je even mijn rol overneemt.

En ik geloof niet alleen in "_een gewaarschuwd mens telt voor twee_".
Het begrip is verankerd in Wet- en regelgeving met een verplichting (althans voor machines) van een gebruikershandleiding:
_'read the f*****g manual'_. 
En dat is precies het eerste dat bij veel zaken door leveranciers wordt 'vergeten' bij te leveren 
- en net zo vaak door de gebruikers wordt genegeerd als die er wel bij zou zitten.
En bij een partyflodder is de ontbrekende manual nog te verwachten, 
maar bij zo'n dome is het al haast onvermijdelijk dat daarin ettelijke tonnen aan ballast
of een hele reeks aan grond-ankerpennen van een meter diep vereist zou worden.
En dan wordt het 'handel drijven' door een verhuurder plotseling een stuk minder leuk...

----------


## speakertech

Je zag vroeger ook wel tennishallen etc. volgens dit principe.
Is er voldoende tijd om te vluchten bij stroomuitval, of werkt dit niet met luchtpompen.?

Speakertech

----------


## frederic

> 2 showband
> ik kan het volkomen met je eens zijn.
> En bij
> _"Nou dan wil ik best even de ouwe zeikerd op dit forum zijn die de azijngraad verhoogd." 
> _Ben ik blij dat je even mijn rol overneemt.
> 
> En ik geloof niet alleen in "_een gewaarschuwd mens telt voor twee_".
> Het begrip is verankerd in Wet- en regelgeving met een verplichting (althans voor machines) van een gebruikershandleiding:
> _'read the f*****g manual'_. 
> ...



Denk niet dat dit soort tenten "droge verhuur" zijn. Die worden geplaatst door de verhuurder.

----------


## rinus bakker

> Denk niet dat dit soort tenten "droge verhuur" zijn. Die worden geplaatst door de verhuurder.



Maar zo aan die website te zien niet met al te grote frequentie of exposure...

Al meer dan een jaar geen nieuws van het silverdome front.
Het zijn ook geen prettige economische tijden...
En misschien heeft *showband* met zijn reeks van bedenkingen toch wel een punt (of misschien wel meer dan 1).

----------


## MennoSWP

Jaren geleden zelf een keer een productie gehad in zo'n dome voor de museumnacht rotterdam. Diameter van een meter of 6 of 8. Hebben alles 1 dag van tevoren opgebouwd. Werd dezelfde nacht nog wakker gebeld dat de dome tijdens een storm weg was gewaaid met alle apparatuur ondanks deze gezekerd was met grote betonblokken (die je met een heftruck moet verplaatsen).

----------


## frederic

> Jaren geleden zelf een keer een productie gehad in zo'n dome voor de museumnacht rotterdam. Diameter van een meter of 6 of 8. Hebben alles 1 dag van tevoren opgebouwd. Werd dezelfde nacht nog wakker gebeld dat de dome tijdens een storm weg was gewaaid met alle apparatuur ondanks deze gezekerd was met grote betonblokken (die je met een heftruck moet verplaatsen).



Vind ik een weinig geloofbaar verhaal.
Als ze geplaatst zijn met betonblokken die moeten met heftruck geplaatst worden, zou een gewone tent ook weggevlogen zijn.

----------


## rinus bakker

2 *frederic
*Er wordt ook niet door *MennoSWP* beweerd dat en andere tent niet zou zijn gegaan. 
Alleen dat dit 'halve bolletje' er van door ging, ondanks de ballast-beton blokken.
De lezingen op de - laatste - Theaterbeurs werden ook in dit soort domes gehouden.
Nog even gekeken naar hoe en waar de ballast vastgemaakt zou moeten worden,
maar ik kon geen duidelijke verzwaarde straps of ringen ontdekken.

Ook heel lawaaierige ventilatoren, na een half uur kreeg je echt een soort irritante 'zoem' in je knars 
( die behoorlijk kon beginnen af te leiden van het soms toch al zeer moeizame onderwerp). 

Overigens hoorde ik daar regelmatig de kreet "*kubussen*" voor die dingen gebruikt worden. 
WTF? 
Als het verschil tussen kubus of bol al niet bekend is, is het ook niet zo gek dat
door sommigen een *stel takels met een truss* ook als een _trek_ wordt uitgescholden.
Of is een piramide ook eigenlijk een cilinder en is een theater ook eigenlijk een bank? 
Het moet maar gewoon de NL Beurs Babyllusiontech gaan heten.... ]

----------

